# Ready for some new knives, Hattori ?



## cookit (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi you all,

I'm to new to the form, and number 1.000.000 that is asking for advice with regard to knives  Sorry!

I love to cook, but just as a hobby. My philosophy:_ learn to cook and you can enjoy nice food for the rest of your life!_

Currently I have a set of no brand names (from Tesco ya-da-ya-da-ya-da). Painted in bight colors (prob. says it all ;-). I cut on wood, and i would love to learning some "better" sharping skills (not just the honing, that i already do).

Made my mind up for a set of *Wüsthof Ikon Classic*. When doing a final review check, i stumbled onto this forum. And the reviews where not that "great". Mainly, nice knives but (a bit )overpriced (being the major consenses). All together I dropped "my" Ikon classic knives and went for the hunt for a better set! But gosh, what a choices, overwhelming all together. When you think you got it, you don't....

After a few days of reading the forums and getting deeper into, steel (VG10 ....), sharping, etc. I think I found my "Knives" in set of *Hattori*. Apparently the _esthetics do_ matter 

I brought it down to a wish-list of 4 knives: The Petty, Santoku, Gyuto and a Segregated (+ a fork).

*The List:*

- FH-1 Parer 70mm

- FH-2 Petty 120mm

- FH-4 Santoku 170mm

- FH-6 Gyuto 210mm

A few questions (surprise!) ;-)

What do you guys think, by selection. Anything i should change (by blade type / length)? Budget is below a grand (USD).

I read in somewhere that people where concerned about Mr. Hattori health issues. Is this still a concern (seems dated)?

Whats missing is a segregated knife, but Hattori has none. Any thought on this?

And last but not least, I'm always are messing with slicing meat/chicken.I often use a normal fork, but i end up tearing the meat. So, I like a Meat fork (well, at-least thats what i told myself). Most more commercial brands have a matching fork. I don't see many in the Japanese corner?

I have read many threads, I'm well aware of the "overpriced" argument, steel, sharpness, etc. To me it seems, most of these knives are good, if not close to perfect. And as with many things you can alway do better....

Looking forward to your thoughts.

Cook-It!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Forget the fork and get silicone tipped tongs (many other uses).  You don't need to stab the meat, just hold it in place while you slice without burning your hand.  The tongs are useful for moving meat around and flipping meats you are searing in a pan.   I use mine on BBQ outside, etc.  What other purpose does the meat fork have?  None it just takes up space. 

If you really want a meat fork, you can just buy one separately from knives. 

Get a 150mm petty instead of 120mm.   You don't need any other sizes between the petty and 210mm gyuto.  Do you really need 6",7", and 8" knives?  Absolutely not.  Kill the santoku.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Replace the santoku with a slicer.
Unless you do regular in-hand peeling, you probably don't need the parer in addition to the petty, or can otherwise go pretty cheap on getting a parer.
Seems like for now consider that whatever hattori knives you are finding are the only ones that will be stocked
Do you cut crusty bread regularly? If so you could consider getting a nice bread knife.
What are you meaning by segregated knife?

Are you willing to learn sharpening and do you have a budget for sharpening supplies?


----------



## cookit (Oct 10, 2016)

Excellent advice, i take it to hart!

I have tongs, I tried that, but i didn't truly liked it. I needed to use to much force to keep it in its place while slicing. But that might have been the knife as-well.  Therefor i thought a nice carving fork would work.

Segregated: i mean indeed a breadknife,  and thought for tomato's,  etc.  I guess that tomato's should be no problem  I use a breadknife (have a 10USD one now), daily.

For a starter sharping kit, i have a bit of budget (100 USD). Is that enough?

Much obliged!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I use a cheap old bread knife from a knife block my old roommate didn't want.  No need to spend much there.  

Tesco brand is in the UK right?  Is that where you are?  People will start throwing recommendations from different websites,  some have free  worldwide shipping, some are europe based, etc that make more sense.


----------



## cookit (Oct 10, 2016)

Im in Prague, Czech Republic and we have Tesco all over the place ;-)

Looking at the knives from JCK.

Anybody experience with EMS and import taxes (for CZ)?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The handful of times I have bought from JCK to the US, the package was marked 'gift' or 'kitchen tool' with a low value and I was not charged any import taxes.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Same experience here. I will be getting something again from them in around 2 months and do not expect to be charged import/customs fees


----------

